# Homade Minestrone Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 lbs mils Italian sausage, casing removed and diced
2 cloves of garlic minced
2 large onions chopped
2 16 oz cans of Italian stewed tomatoes
4 cups of beef broth
1 1/4 cups of water
1 1/2 cup of dry red wine
1/2 tsp of bail
1 green bell pepper chopped
2 medium zucchini sliced
1 1/2 cups of small pasta shells cooked
1 tblsp tomato paste
1/4 cup of fresh parsley chopped
1/4 cup of freshly grated Parmesan cheese

In a large soup pot saute sausage until cooked. Pour off the fat and add garlic, onions, and tomatoes and mix thoroughly. Add beef broth, water, red wine and basil and cook covered for 45 mins. Add celery, green pepper, zucchini, pasta shells, tomato paste, persley and Parmsean cheese. Cook for 15 mins more and serve.


----------

